# Who here is dong the MS150



## Peanya

The Houston to Austin one, not that lame-o Frisco to Ft Worth one (/tease Creaky)
If you're riding next weekend, what team are you on? If any?
Sucks that we can't go through the park this year  :cryin:

My team has got an extra perk this year: Lupe Tortilla food and margaritas!
In addition to real mattresses to sleep on, real bathrooms, free jerseys, and hopefully private showers. 
Maybe too much luxury at LaGrange? Maybe I should get a motorized bike to complete it!


----------



## jpaschal01

I'm riding it. Team is Plains All-American. This will be my first MS 150. I just started riding last July and a relative talked me into riding with them and I'm really looking forward to it. We are lucky to have an RV for Saturday night


----------



## cochbild

I am riding it and it will be my first. Team Sun and Ski.


----------



## cycmike

I'll be riding in my 2nd for Team St Arnold this year. Kinda wanted some Lupe Tortilla at the Memorial Park packet pickup but by the time I got there at 330, they were gone! Got some free beer tho.


----------



## mymilkexpired

The park news is a blow for sure. Hopefully the alternate route won't bypass the one big decent that day 2 has to offer. 

See you guys out there, you should swing by the Mattress Firm tent and find us. I'll be the bearded one sleeping!


----------



## Peanya

You said you were shaving it?


----------



## willim8585

I'm riding on the El Meson Team. I've done other MS-150's before, but this is my first Houston - Austin. 
Weather shoud be quite nice they're saying (famous last words).


----------



## jiznake

I'm doing it this year with team NOV, this is technically my second time, but the first time I was in 2008 and I was on a mountain bike and did not train properly. This time, i feel I'm much better prepared, I did an 80 mile ride this last Sunday (although only something like 600 feet of climbing) and have a road bike now. What is this about not going through the park? I don't see anything about it on their website. I was looking forward to it.


----------



## jiznake

willim8585 said:


> I'm riding on the El Meson Team. I've done other MS-150's before, but this is my first Houston - Austin.
> Weather shoud be quite nice they're saying (famous last words).


Yep, famous last words indeed. The 20 mph head/ slightly crosswind has me slightly concerned now. At least it looks like for most of the ride it should be at about 35°-45° angle to us, assuming its exactly a NW wind, but with a few stretches we are heading straight into it. So far the forecast just gets worse and worse, but with a couple days left, maybe it'll get better. Day 2 doesn't look as bad (famous last words part two?).


----------



## Merc

This will be my first time riding in the MS 150 and the team that I am riding with is Houston Builders Cycling Team.


----------



## Peanya

jiznake said:


> . What is this about not going through the park? I don't see anything about it on their website. I was looking forward to it.


Due to the wildfires, the park is closed. They're still repairing the damage. I've heard that much of the growth is back, so I'm guessing it's the road damage.


----------



## mymilkexpired

Peanya said:


> You said you were shaving it?


Changed my mind 

Just going to trim it down nice and short.


----------



## some123

I'm doing it


----------



## jpaschal01

Wind sucked today, but otherwise beautiful day.


----------



## Merc

Wind did suck. I started at Tully Stadium to do the 100 miles. I am a little sore today and wondering which route I should take today, the Bechtel Challenge or the Lunch Express???


----------



## jpaschal01

great ride today. no wind was greatness after yesterday. Hope everyone finished safely!


----------



## BryanSayer

Does anyone know where the "150" comes from? Like what the significance is?

I'm doing a ride in Maryland in June (Riverside or something like that). In case anyone wants to donate
National MS Society: 2012 BIKE MS: RIDE THE RIVERSIDE


----------



## jpaschal01

BryanSayer said:


> Does anyone know where the "150" comes from? Like what the significance is?
> 
> I'm doing a ride in Maryland in June (Riverside or something like that). In case anyone wants to donate
> National MS Society: 2012 BIKE MS: RIDE THE RIVERSIDE


150(ish) miles


----------



## Merc

There are three different starting points so all rides are not going to be 150ish. I believe the shortest distance is 150ish. I 

Did the start from Tully on Saturday here in Houston (100ish miles to La Grange) and the Bechtal Challenge this morning (77ish miles from La Grange to Austin).


----------



## mymilkexpired

Sunburn sucks. That is all. 



PS great ride!


----------



## Peanya

Day 2 rocked, although I was achy in so many ways. I also didn't get sleep. Got woken up by people snoring, and I think there was a couple having fun too. I'm pretty sure I forgot to put sunscreen on my right arm, as it's red, and I missed the calf of my left leg. Although I was sore, I still chose the easy route (challenge ride) vs the express route. There was only a couple mile differences, since the park was closed. 
Next year, my team will need a bigger tent, we had some people sleeping outside in the truck! It's still funny how people would walk by our tent and say "Mattress Firm, do they let you sleep on mattresses in there?" Then they'd look, and go "wow! They really do have mattresses!" We even had a mattress with a sign saying something like "if you were on this team, you could be sleeping on a mattress!" I'm sure Weenfreek will post a pic here.


----------



## cycmike

Did the waller start for 75 and the express day two. No park=no fun. Actually, I did have a great time both days In spite of the wind. 

Did anyone hear what happened with the lifeflight near the end...16 miles to go? May have been a cyclist fatality...rumor only!. They did close the road and a policeman said it was a cyclist. Can't find anything in the news.


----------



## jiznake

cycmike said:


> Did the waller start for 75 and the express day two. No park=no fun. Actually, I did have a great time both days In spite of the wind.
> 
> Did anyone hear what happened with the lifeflight near the end...16 miles to go? May have been a cyclist fatality...rumor only!. They did close the road and a policeman said it was a cyclist. Can't find anything in the news.


I got passed by an ambulance about 10 miles after the lunch stop at around 9:45ish, a couple miles later I saw a guy getting loaded on it making noises like he was in a decent amount of pain. I was wondering if he was okay, but I can't think of any way to find out. Its probably unrelated to the life flight.


----------



## Mr. Din

I did the ms150 for the first time and wow what an experience. Ive only had my bike since last decemeber and rode only a dozen times and the longest I ever rode was 25miles. The wind on the first day really wore me out. The 2nd day wasnt so bad I was just really sore... Crossing that finishing line with out taking a SAG wagon was a great feeling though..


----------



## jpaschal01

cycmike said:


> Did the waller start for 75 and the express day two. No park=no fun. Actually, I did have a great time both days In spite of the wind.
> 
> Did anyone hear what happened with the lifeflight near the end...16 miles to go? May have been a cyclist fatality...rumor only!. They did close the road and a policeman said it was a cyclist. Can't find anything in the news.


I didn't see the life flight, but I saw the accident scene. When I passed by, there were ride marshals holding up a blanket to shield the scene as we went by and it didn't "feel" good. I said a prayer for the person as we rode by.


----------



## culdeus

BryanSayer said:


> Does anyone know where the "150" comes from? Like what the significance is?
> 
> I'm doing a ride in Maryland in June (Riverside or something like that). In case anyone wants to donate
> National MS Society: 2012 BIKE MS: RIDE THE RIVERSIDE


150 was for many years the suggested donation.


----------



## cycmike

jpaschal01 said:


> I didn't see the life flight, but I saw the accident scene. When I passed by, there were ride marshals holding up a blanket to shield the scene as we went by and it didn't "feel" good. I said a prayer for the person as we rode by.


Okay. Very sorry to hear that report. Very sorry.


----------



## krisv7

i spoke to a retired police officer who was on the ride. there were two incidents on day two. the first was the ride marshalls holding the blanket up shielding view of the downed rider. that person was transported via ambulance. the second was directly past weberville, which they had to close the road and call in a lifelight. in that incident, according to the information, was two riders down. one of the riders had a compound fracture on her arm, and the medics on scene thought it best to transport her out via helo. i don't know of the injuries of the second rider. hope and pray that they are all heal.


----------



## cycmike

Thanks for the update.


----------

